
SF Bay Area: What Might Have Been - boredgamer2
http://www.whatmighthavebeen.org/
======
seehafer
Another dishonest false alternative from anti-growth advocates.

There's an ocean of middle ground between "not a park or tree in sight" and
the current state of affairs, wherein every new building is fought tooth-and-
nail.

Anytime these people speak they should reminded they have been directly
responsible for the inequality in the Bay Area and turning California into a
neo-feudal society comprised of those whose families owned property before
Prop 13 and everyone else.

------
jpochtar
Wow, SF might have been awesome.

It's a real shame those regressive activists prevented progress.

~~~
aljg
Not sure if this is sarcasm. Certainly some of the stories (“Marin Highway
System,” for example) should be regarded as bullets dodged.

~~~
jpochtar
Not sarcasm, though I chuckled— it can be hard to tell from across the aisle!
At first glance I thought the page was pro-development, the projects looking
so obviously good and vibrantly rendered. (I'dve chosen ugly desaturated grays
for an overbuilt hellscape I were against.)

I agree with you on the highway, incidentally. Certainly you can agree with me
that an Alcatraz Space Museum sounds good?

~~~
aljg
Yea to the space museum (why only focus on the Apollo program, though?) and
housing!

Nay to the Victorian theme park part of Alcatraz.

------
sgt
Aren't the parks full of hobos and derelicts these days? I've never been to SF
but I keep hearing that from people who visited.

~~~
frank2
That's mostly because a Federal judge (specifically, the U.S. 9th Circuit
Court of Appeals in Martin vs. City of Boise) ruled that a local government
cannot punish the homeless for camping on public property unless the City is
able to offer the homeless person an alternative (i.e., at least a bed in a
homeless shelter).

~~~
Lammy
I don’t think we should want to punish the homeless.

~~~
pensatoio
Guide to becoming SF: Step 1. Ban any mitigations on the homeless. Step 2. Ban
new housing.

I’m actually with you, but it’s crazy that this seems to go over the heads of
people crafting legislation. Lots of parks filled with homeless people is the
only possible outcome.

------
Lammy
Take a look at the demographics of Marin and the neighborhoods of SF and you
will get an idea of what the people who stopped all the freeway construction
wanted to “preserve”:
[http://www.radicalcartography.net/index.html?bayarea](http://www.radicalcartography.net/index.html?bayarea)

